# Planting glossotigma?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I keep trying to plant the stuff but it keeps coming out the substrate and floating the surface. How can I keep it planted long enough for it to root??


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I you haven't yet, try using tweezers and stick them into the substrate at an angle as opposed to straight down.


----------

